# Mit CSS SELECT-Feld einfärben



## DeathMasterIII (12. Juli 2002)

Hi!

Ich kenn mich ja schon etwas mit CSS aus und so, aber jetzt hab ich ein problem:

Kann ich irgendwie mit CSS ein SELECT-Feld komplett in Grün mit Schwarzem Hintergrund einfärben (also auch den Dropdown-Button bzw. Die Scrollbar bei einem multiple Select Feld)

Broder-Color, Background-Color, und Color färben nur Die Ränder und den Hintergrund um, Die 3D-Effekte und der Dropdown Button bleiben grau

Bis jetzt hab ich eine externe CSS Datei wo ich den HTML Select Tag überschrieben hab (im Selecet verwende ich Class um eine unterklasse zu definieren)


----------



## sam (13. Juli 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9801&highlight=dropdown

das nächste mal bitte


----------



## DeathMasterIII (13. Juli 2002)

oke danke...


----------

